# Zero Gravity Brakes First Impression



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

Way too early to tell but the first three rides on my new brakes are great. Switched over from Dura Ace 7700's and can honestly say the Zero Gravity's stop just as well. Modulation on the front seems even better. Rear stopping is almost identical. Just make sure that you switch out the Corima cork pads that they come with unless of course your running carbon rims. The customer service that I received from ZG was outstanding. After my LBS messed up my order from November they took car of me by bumping me up the waiting list. My LBS now has a set of the SS version on order and the wait is three months long.


----------



## ottodog (Mar 26, 2004)

*Did you get a set of 05's?*

I know they changed the cam for the 05 version to improve braking. I've got a set sitting in the box. I'm impatiently awaiting the arrival of my frame from Calfee.

Congrats on the sweeeet brakes, and thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Max-Q (Feb 6, 2004)

+1 for ZG brakes. I've been using mine since June '04 and they are great. Ted, the owner of ZG, even sent me the new upgraded '05 cam for free. They are an excellent company that takes care of their customers.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*I have a great experience with them too.*

I bought a set for my Vortex, the weight weenie in me could help it. The set up ins't quite as easy as the Records I took off although it wasn't the worst. After a couple of rides I was so impressed with the superior braking power to the Records that I bought a second set for my race bike. Ted was awesome with emails and actually calling me to help with the set up. Plus he overnighted a different brake nut when I needed a longer one for my Raleigh frame.



clgtide1 said:


> Way too early to tell but the first three rides on my new brakes are great. Switched over from Dura Ace 7700's and can honestly say the Zero Gravity's stop just as well. Modulation on the front seems even better. Rear stopping is almost identical. Just make sure that you switch out the Corima cork pads that they come with unless of course your running carbon rims. The customer service that I received from ZG was outstanding. After my LBS messed up my order from November they took car of me by bumping me up the waiting list. My LBS now has a set of the SS version on order and the wait is three months long.


----------



## 12x23 (Jan 28, 2004)

*similar problem*

I bought a pr for my '05 Vortex (warranty frame, and decided to show it some love with a few new bits), and the rear brake bolt bottoms out before the caliper is tight. Also, the front bolt is too short for my Ouzo fork. It's cool that I can call ZG direct for assisitance.

By the way, I weighed them on calibrated scales at work and they came in a little under advertised weight -- one of the few products I've purchased that was less than advertised.


----------



## CoachRob (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow. At 165 gms/pair, that's amazing. I love my Cane Creek 200SL's, which are 250gms/pr. and provide great braking for single pivot brakes. They sound great for racing, or a quick way to shed 0.2 lbs from a sub-16 bike. I don't know if they're worth it for a 16+ frame, but I guess for some, they are.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*Bump........*

To those that have a lil' time on the Zero G's - Please give impressions of the stock Corima pads and their performance on a machined al. brake surface. Thanks!!!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Corima's are for either race only...*

or carbonfiber rims. I took mine off, they are made out of cork, and are wider than the standard Koolstop brake pad, which is what I'm using. The corima's stopped great but since they were wider, I would be braking on the painted part of my Rolf Prima Elan Aero's which have a very narrow braking surface. Even Zero Gravity recommends using the Koolstop to train and switching out to the Corima to race. I'm not going to screw around changing pads to save 16 grams on race days. I doubt that I would ever lose a race because of 16 grams more weight. I'm sure there are great to have if you have carbon rims. 



DMFT said:


> To those that have a lil' time on the Zero G's - Please give impressions of the stock Corima pads and their performance on a machined al. brake surface. Thanks!!!


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks Juan!

Kinda what I expected to hear.


----------



## 12x23 (Jan 28, 2004)

*similar problem--followup*

I called Zero Gravity Monday morning, e-mailed 'em an address to ship a longer backnut, and Fed Ex left it on my back doorstep the next afternoon. Ted walked me through cutting 4 threads off the r.caliper bolt and offered to do it if I weren't equipped to do so. Great tech service.


----------



## maui mike (Nov 8, 2004)

I have a pair of ZG's that I got last fall and are mid 04-05ZG's Mine came with the kool stop pads. I upgraded from 105's(brakes) and made a big difference in stopping power for me. Shaving a few extra grams from the brakes would not make a bike difference to me since my bike is under the UCI limit already. Going to ZG's was a great choice. I'm thinking about getting a second pair for my training bike.


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*under the UCI weight limit with Shimano 105 brakes?*

[. I upgraded from 105's(brakes) and made a big difference in stopping power for me. Shaving a few extra grams from the brakes would not make a bike difference to me since my bike is under the UCI limit already. .[/QUOTE]


Did you have some kind of sentimental attatchment to the brakes?


----------

